# Favorite season for fashion?



## Tusenskona (Apr 13, 2010)

*What's your favorite season for fashion?*
_
I have to say mine is spring and summer. I looove the clothes the most around that time. So cute._




_I'm really loving the clothes this time around.. Especially at Torrid and I'm not a big fan of them usually!_


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 13, 2010)

Favorite season for anything is winter, I just cant stand heat , too much sun annoys me &amp; always makes me never want to leave the house lol Plus im a very plain person when it comes to fashion Pants top shoes &amp; Im good to go!!


----------



## loopymeg (Apr 13, 2010)

Winter! Long comfy boots with skirts and tights is the best, in my opinion. I'm not a huge fan of summer, probably because I find it hard to stay cool _and_ cover up at the same time (I burn really easily, urgh).


----------



## magosienne (Apr 13, 2010)

Spring, so as to avoid the numerous coats of clothes, and the heat of summer. I don't do well with cold and high temperatures so anything in between is good.


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 14, 2010)

Fall, Spring and summer for sure. I have so much clothes for these three seasons, and I have nothing for winter, just because Winter in Canada is sooooo cold, you can't dress up, no skirts and you have to always cover up your legs.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 14, 2010)

I like Fall because of the cute jackets and boots. Spring comes in second for the cute skirts and colors.


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Apr 14, 2010)

it all depends on my mood i really prefer spring/summer cuz i could live in heels everyday but then when i look at my clothes and i see all my fall gear i cant wait to wear those so basically like i said just depends,,,,,,,,


----------



## Karren (Apr 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *loopymeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Winter! Long comfy boots with skirts and tights is the best, in my opinion. I'm not a huge fan of summer, probably because I find it hard to stay cool _and_ cover up at the same time (I burn really easily, urgh).


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll say Fall and Spring because it's not too hot or too cold, so there are more options.


----------



## Makeupchick23 (Apr 22, 2010)

WINTER!! Coast, jeans, boots, jackets, etc. ahh love it!


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 25, 2010)

For colors, fall for sure. For styles, summer... I love wearing comfy, light clothes.


----------



## talyorross (May 6, 2010)

I love autumn too, I like layering. And hats and scarves are always good





But I do like a nice summer dress.


----------



## Doya G (May 6, 2010)

wiiiiiiiiiiinter all the way!

i just love them coats and boots!

and those colors!


----------



## akathegnat (May 6, 2010)

Huh, I don't know what to say, I live in south FL, it's all the same really...Summer pretty much all year round. Even though we did get a nice "winter" this year...but yeah, I do love summer anyway.


----------



## divadoll (May 8, 2010)

late spring, summer and early fall. The times of the year that does not require bundling up because of the cold. I pretty much wear the same colours anyways so it doesn't really matter. I just don't like wearing heavy coats and boots.


----------



## Celiena (May 10, 2010)

I like the Spring and Winter..

As in winter not only styles in dress but also in jackets, cardigan, stoles pullover everything and we can create our own style.

Even the dresses which we avoid wearing whole year can also b used in this season as can be covered


----------



## rose white (May 10, 2010)

Definitely winter/fall. Like a lot of you I love the jackets, coats and boots. I love scarves and gloves as well.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 13, 2010)

I love Autumn, I like wearing mini skirts with snuggly tights and jumpers.


----------



## season (May 14, 2010)

Oh my this is hard! I love fashion...which is why my degree is in fashion. But to wear, I love summer because dresses and skirts are so fun!


----------



## brewgrl (May 14, 2010)

Spring Summer!!!! I wait impatiently for the moment I get to bust out white pants and pretty candy colored tops over bronzy skin


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 14, 2010)

Autum is my favorite you can get away with brights and darks. along with wearing minimal clothing or layering it on.

i guess i just find it the most versatil. Also cause where i live winter and spring there is constant rain which makes dressing nice hard. and well summer who wants to wear a lot of clothes


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 16, 2010)

Winter! Coats, boots, hats and scarves? What??? I love it


----------



## SUSAN01 (May 17, 2010)

You didn't mention the geographical location as fashion scene is different everywhere. I am an exporter of high fashion dresses from New Delhi, India.


----------



## Ere Perez (May 20, 2010)

I love to wear dresses in spring and in winters. I have marvelous collection of winters.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 21, 2010)

Summer for sure, but Fall is a close second, I love warm sweaters and boots and soft but not heavy or hard clothes, since its usually breezy and not frosty cold.


----------



## geeko (May 23, 2010)

Unfortunately where u live.... it's summer all year round. So it's basically too hot to wear coats n all.

so basically i have no choice for favourite season for clothes :X I m forced by default to choose summer


----------



## aquarian_moon (May 26, 2010)

summer, i can wear light clothes,comfortable.


----------



## SUSAN01 (May 28, 2010)

There are probably as many reason as to WHY men crossdress as there are crossdressers. Relaxation, stress relief, giving physical expression to an inward feeling/need, etc, are just a few of the most common reasons.


----------



## KISKA (May 30, 2010)

Definately summer and spring!


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 30, 2010)

I love winter fashion but... not much of that here in Florida I think thats what I miss... and maybe the only thing I miss about cold weather. You can dress dress dress in the winter time.


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2010)

I used to love spring and summer fashion but since I recently had a baby I'm not so keen on wearing lighter clothing at the moment although it's hot over at my house. I prefer loose t-shirt and sweats to cover up. Absolutely no bikini for me! Maybe next year I'll like this season again.



Although I have to admit that I love looking at the new spring/summer fashion online because a lot of the fabrics and styles are so cute! I love heat more than cold usually but for fashion purpose I think winter is easier.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Jun 1, 2010)

I know absolutely nothing about fashion and just go for what I think is pretty. So I prefer Fall and Winter. It doesn't matter what I wear then because of the jacket or hoodie


----------



## coal (Jun 1, 2010)

i love sunshine in winter,i love neck scarf,sweater


----------



## RamblingRose26 (Jun 7, 2010)

For me it's spring and summer. I love all the colors, cute braids, sandals, colorful nail polishes, sunkissed skin...everything


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 8, 2010)

I looove summer!! It's my favourite season for sooo many reasons and the clothes are just one part of it!!


----------



## benitamarsee (Jun 11, 2010)

I love winter and Fall fashion.The chill in the air, the falling leaves... plus the shoes, sweaters, and corduroys!!!!!


----------



## alicabacon (Nov 12, 2010)

Of course spring/summer

These seasons allow variety of pattern and colors

 I think winter is boring season for fashion lover.


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 14, 2010)

spring and summer, but more so summer


----------



## vivianwell (Dec 14, 2010)

spring,summer ,fall


----------



## photomakeupguru (Dec 21, 2010)

I prefer Winter and fall  You Get to wear black and purple scarves and diffrent types depending on your outfit and skinny jeans and tights, Also Ugg boots and diffrent types, Gloves to keep your hands comfy   Summer is really hot and all its hard to decide what to wear because of weather


----------



## katana (Dec 21, 2010)

My favorite season for fashions is autumn! I love the fall!


----------

